# Scraped my bumper!!



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

What would you do?

Caught bumper on a low stone wall, avoiding a woman turning round in an old house who had no idea how small her car was yet needed 3/4 of the driveway!!

You can see it just by corner next to front passenger wheel. Through to white plastic as well. There is also a bit right in the centre below number plate. Car is a workhorse doing 25k a yr and on 140k now.

So do I attempt a repair myself(guidance needed there) or do I whip it off and get respray(rough idea of cost).









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

It maybe worth just looking for a replacement on ebay. It might be cheaper than both options. a lot of insignias get broken for parts so check it out and weigh up the prices and condition


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

That’s a very simple smart repair done outside your house or work in a couple of hours for not too much money.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

As above, looks a simple smart repair from what I can see on the photo. If you’re handy, then can’t see any reason not to have a go yourself - as long as you’re prepared it may not look perfect / as good as a pro job... 

Father in law did something similar in past and in my eyes, very successfully sorted it out himself. 

Hope you get it sorted. :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Barbel330 said:


> That's a very simple smart repair done outside your house or work in a couple of hours for not too much money.


Thanks for that, smart repair I hadn't given thought to. Will look into it.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Alfieharley1 said:


> It maybe worth just looking for a replacement on ebay. It might be cheaper than both options. a lot of insignias get broken for parts so check it out and weigh up the prices and condition


Had a look at that but any close to me were either cracked/worse than mine or too expensive as perfect.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

without seeing Clearly and up close the damage its impossible to say if its DIY or anything

plastic can be flatted back to smooth, and as long as filler and primer are For plastic use it can be smooth + level, colour+ clear coat added, it Might be possible to do, but without seeing details/closeups no one can really say


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

andy__d said:


> without seeing Clearly and up close the damage its impossible to say if its DIY or anything
> 
> plastic can be flatted back to smooth, and as long as filler and primer are For plastic use it can be smooth + level, colour+ clear coat added, it Might be possible to do, but without seeing details/closeups no one can really say


Good point, never used tap a talk so wasn't sure about zooming in on the pics!
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Smart repair will be about £140+vat and take about 3 hours. Have a google for local smart repairs or chipsaway have frachisies everywhere


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Not really sure why but I was always apprehensive with smart repairs.

A couple of month ago my old boy hit the gatepost going in to his drive with what looked like similar damage to the OP. He got a smart repair and having looked at the job he done I was really impressed and wouldn't hesitate to use. Strange thing is he must've had use of a garage nearby as he took my dad's car away for 4 hours but it was raining on and off the day he came so assume it was maybe to do with that.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

the white by the wheel arch, is it rough to touch?
That , with a good sanding , start heavy, then goto Very light sanding with finer and finer grit papers (taking Longer the finer you go) , filler IF theres deep scuffs/etc, primer colour and clear could be done,,bumper off for ease of work, not going to be quick but doable.

the center (ish) marks do not look As bad so same as the side

longest part will be the Drying time 

If you do it yourself, use a Sanding block or two so you dont sand in "finger tracks" , take your time and wet/dry with soapy water.


----------

